# Hand Held Controller Mounting



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

I know we have had several threads over the years where we post pictures of the inside of our trucks, Lets get that going again. I would like some help deciding if the is a unique way to mount my hand held controler. Thanks guys.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Heres Mine

Not a handheld though


----------



## dRam2500CT (Feb 15, 2006)

Don't mean to hijack the thread, but any 03+ Dodge ram hand held mount pics would be helpful, I'm trying to figure out where to mount mine too.


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

I already posted pics in the BOSS thread. Look for "ST2 mount in chevy". I'm very proud of it, so if I have more chances to show it off, well then so be it!


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Hi-jack all you want. Any pictures of mounted or hand-held contoller mounts would be appreciated.


----------



## DSLL (Sep 2, 2004)

Well if you say it's ok


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

DSLL;421108 said:


> Well if you say it's ok


That is the exact way I mounted my joystick in my Dodge.

I don't want to rock the boat but why are people mounting hand helds, does that not defeat the purpose. I have tried the hand held and do not like it.


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 11, 2007)

cet;421182 said:


> That is the exact way I mounted my joystick in my Dodge.
> 
> I don't want to rock the boat but why are people mounting hand helds, does that not defeat the purpose. I have tried the hand held and do not like it.


You may have answered your own question.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I have two westerns, one joystick and one handheld, the handheld i dont even mount I just leave it on the center seat or center consoul, the joystick I have mounted by my left knee and I hate it there but oh well.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

We have to hand helds and both just lay on the seat, if the plows not on the truck, we put the controllers in the glove box


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

PremierLand;423318 said:


> I have two westerns, one joystick and one handheld, the handheld i dont even mount I just leave it on the center seat or center consoul, the joystick I have mounted by my left knee and I hate it there but oh well.


Left knee?? do you drive on the right side of the truck?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Anyone have pics of a western joystick in an obs(88-98) chevy? I need some ideas of where to put it.


----------



## stcroixjoe (Feb 10, 2006)

heres mine i did have it on with velcro but it would always fall off now its on w/3 self tappers


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

stcroixjoe, do you leave it there while you are plowing or is that just for storage??


----------



## stcroixjoe (Feb 10, 2006)

Boast Enterpris;423961 said:


> stcroixjoe, do you leave it there while you are plowing or is that just for storage??


just storage, while driving, or if i have to get out


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 11, 2007)

Not a big fan of handhelds,I have only had toggles or joysticks mounted.But the beauty of the Smarttouch 2 is you can remove the handle and mount it.First pic is my truck,second is my work truck with spreader box mounted also.


----------



## slauncha413 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Right Side?*

None of you guys mount on the left side to give you the option to shift and raise/lower at the same time? I have mostly seen that set up before, Shift Into reverse with the right hand, Lift the plow with the left hand...I guess thats just my preference then...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

slauncha413;424330 said:


> None of you guys mount on the left side to give you the option to shift and raise/lower at the same time? I have mostly seen that set up before, Shift Into reverse with the right hand, Lift the plow with the left hand...I guess thats just my preference then...


I was trying to figure out how to mount my joystick on the door but came up with no ideas. I was thinking the same thing with doing 2 things at once to save a bit of time.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

slauncha413;424330 said:


> None of you guys mount on the left side to give you the option to shift and raise/lower at the same time? I have mostly seen that set up before, Shift Into reverse with the right hand, Lift the plow with the left hand...I guess thats just my preference then...


MY drump truck is on the left, but the other two on on the right. If you try to run the plow and shif at the same time, you end up working the tranny to fast, Ie. not stoping completly before shifting.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

What about holding onto the steering wheel? The nice thing about the boss handheld is all you have to do double click the up button and it will go all the way to the top so you dont have to onto the button. But this year im trying the joystick so we shall see.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

stroker, The boss up thing is pretty cool. Ive used there Joy its ok. 

- Maybe them guys have three hands-


----------



## turbo38sfi (Nov 24, 2006)

My wireless snowway controller


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

here is how i have my cutis controller mounted. its super comfy i just rest my arm on the sil, and move the controller.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

oh not agian!! thats the 2nd time this week that i hit it!!,kinda of a werid place to put it, got to rember its there then when getting in the truck,

heres a pic of it in the ford, need to get a updated pic when i put it in the chevy, most likley the same spot


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

*2002 Dodge*

here is how I mounted mine. just lay my arm on the councel to opperate. if not in use I will just unplug controllers and loosen 2 wingnuts and remove mount.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i see you have the best thing to come in a truck. 




sirius sat radio


----------



## 06slvrctd (Nov 2, 2007)

dforbes;425311 said:


> here is how I mounted mine. just lay my arm on the councel to opperate. if not in use I will just unplug controllers and loosen 2 wingnuts and remove mount.


That's a slick setup you got, sure better than putting holes in the dash for the controllers.


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

*thanks*



06slvrctd;426237 said:


> That's a slick setup you got, sure better than putting holes in the dash for the controllers.


plus everything is where I need it. not leaning forward looking down to turn stuff on and off.


----------



## Joshjeepcj7 (Dec 24, 2006)

here is my setup on my stick truck


----------



## Joshjeepcj7 (Dec 24, 2006)

meyer slick stick


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Western unimount joystick.


----------



## Stud Bro (Oct 24, 2007)

Boss V 
Strobes
Flashers
Back up lights
Cb all at the touch of a finger


----------



## fnltch (Sep 3, 2004)

Here are some of my boss joystick fabbed up a 1x4 and 2 2x4 scabs a little carpet and a final product that slps under the armrest when in use and is taken out when I don't need it. I wired in another plug for sander lights,sander control and strobe light


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Great pictures Guys!!! I have noticed that several have GPS units, Do you guys like them??? Do they work like they are supposed to????


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

oh yea my Garmin is one of the best things I have put in my truck! Becides my IPOD.


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Here is a couple of my latest setup*

No holes drilled, fits on bottom of cubby in console. Comes right out and collapses with wing nuts. Cost me $6 and a couple hours. Very sturdy, doesn't take much space, and my hand just rests on it when my arm is on the console. Leaves my hand a few inches away from shifter.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Boast Enterpris;432972 said:


> Great pictures Guys!!! I have noticed that several have GPS units


GPS units, how about CB's, not to be rude or anything, but didn't those go out in the early 80's.........no just kidding, nice mounting jobs all. I'm trying to figure out where I can hide my salter controller right now, I take it off in the summer and re-install it in the winter, any suggestions for that mounting in a Superduty is also appreciated..thanks Boast


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Eyesell;437001 said:


> GPS units, how about CB's, not to be rude or anything, but didn't those go out in the early 80's.........no just kidding, nice mounting jobs all. I'm trying to figure out where I can hide my salter controller right now, I take it off in the summer and re-install it in the winter, any suggestions for that mounting in a Superduty is also appreciated..thanks Boast


 are you refering to the whole controller or just the wiring harness .... i just added a meyer junior to my truck this fall .. and i tucked it up under the dash where my gas pedal is .. PRESTO ... vanished until winter time .. then only a 5 inch tail sticks out .


----------



## fnltch (Sep 3, 2004)

under the armrest in the winter like my pic then pull it out for the summer my plow control comes out the same way


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Mine are on the left.

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9811&stc=1&d=1109227010

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9809&stc=1&d=1109226615


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Made this one up for my buddys 02 Duramax with the 6-Speed.

Had one on his 00 dodge before this.


----------



## Welderguy24 (Dec 30, 2007)

dforbes;425311 said:


> here is how I mounted mine. just lay my arm on the councel to opperate. if not in use I will just unplug controllers and loosen 2 wingnuts and remove mount.


Noticed I'm not the only one to hang the beverage (preferably beer) can cooler on the T-case shifter.

Call me crazy but i like using the strap BOSS has on there handheld's and strapping to the shifter, steer with one hand and shift and run the plow with another, or when circle plowing i just hold it in my hand and rest it in my lap.


----------

